# How do i catch wild pigeons



## vasyapersikov

i get like 10 wild pigeons a day on my loft, how do i trap them or catch them?


----------



## KIPPY

> *how do i trap them or catch them?*


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## warriec

first of there are many ways to trap wild pigeons, its much easier to trap them if they are already landing.

secondly, why on earth do you want to trap wild pigeons. they do not do well in a cage. if you trap a feeding parent the young would die and if you already have pigeons they will bring diseases into your loft.


----------



## mr squeaks

AND, there are many NON feral pigeons needing homes!

Shi


----------



## vasyapersikov

just they bother me , they try to pair up with my birds but dont go in the loft then when i try to breed the it takes for ever to do that because there already have a pair.


----------



## Charis

So...what do you plan to do with them once you trap them?


----------



## Grim

You should probably keep your birds in the loft for a month or so. Let them pair among themselves and it will stop giving the feral pigeons an excuse to visit. You might also want to start chasing them off make your loft an unsuitable roosting place. Also when you release your birds let them out hungry so you can call them in. If they are pairing with ferals it sounds to me like they must be out lounging around the majority of the time.


----------



## vasyapersikov

i want to let them go like 5-10 miles away were there is a lot of other wild pigeons like under a bridge or something. its not them breeding together im worried about, is the disease they may have


----------



## yellowking

vasyapersikov said:


> i want to let them go like 5-10 miles away were there is a lot of other wild pigeons like under a bridge or something. its not them breeding together im worried about, is the disease they may have


they'll come back...they travel to find food and water in greater distance than that...they'll come back even when it is 30-50 miles away...if you get the birds that migrate they'll do 100 of miles...just leave them alone


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Second that yellowking! Let the ferals have their peace! there'a a loft by here, and i think the ferals just want to check out the nice digs! Others will have better advice about yours wanting to breed with YOUR birds rather then the ferals, but maybe if you put a little seed a little bit AWAY from your loft, they wont hang there AS much, not sure, you'll have to experiment a bit. But dont trap and release, wont work, NEVER will work!


----------



## ND Cooper

I would not feed the wild ones, If you don't want them around.
I would confine my birds for a while and see if they stop hanging around, hopefully and they should, find a better place to go sooner or later.
ND Cooper


----------



## bones0706

*wild pigeons*

i caught a couple wild pigeons and they are doing fine they are pairing up and seem to be doing good i only want them to raise young and i will keep the young and let the parents go when i get enough young is this wrong?
I dont have the money to buy my own pigeons but i do have the money to feed and take care of them,but what should i do?????


----------



## fantaillover100

i would not catch them because many have diseases


----------



## Jack Wooldridge

I understand wanting to trap pigeons because that is how I started in pigeons as a young boy. I loved pigeons and knew all the roosting places to catch them at night. I also used the old box trick. I couldn't buy pigeons but kept a bunch of ferals and enjoyed them as much as I enjoy my fancy pedigreed racers today. Still to be a successful pigeon breeder today it would be unwise to mix ferals into your loft. Also would create a feeding spot for groups of ferals and become a real nuisance.

Jack in Santa Cru


----------



## spirit wings

original post was from 2008


----------



## GEMcC5150

spirit wings said:


> original post was from 2008


It look like no one read the date ....... How funny


----------



## Libis

Maybe Bones thought that their topic was close enough to the original thread here that it made more sense to wake up an old thread than make a new one?


----------

